# How is my Diet?



## Maverick3000 (Apr 21, 2009)

Looking to put on weight and muscle - still currently very underweight but adding in and monitoring my weight each day (i.e. if weight stays the same adding more)

Trainining four times a week at the gym also do 30min workout session at home when wake-up before breakfast (abs, small weight session alternate days)

My diet:

Meal one:

50g All bran, 50g Oats, 25g Whey, 100ml Milk, 225g Onken Low fat Yogurt, Apple

= 534Cal. 83Carb. 9.5 Fat. 40 Protein

Meal Two:

2 Rice cakes(100% brown rice), Tbsp Natural PB

= 275Cal. 30 Carb. 8.4 Fat. 20.6 Protein

Meal Three:

Brown Rice 1/2 bag (62.5g), 100g Turkey, 200g Broccoli, 200g Brussels, 100g Cottage Cheese, bit of salsa

= 564 Cal. 69 Carb. 8.9 Fat. 52.6 Protein

Meal Four:

225g Low fat Yogurt

= 120 Cal. 18 Carb. 0.5 Fat. 10.8 Protein (Might start adding in Whey Shake)

Meal Five:

Mushroom Stir Fry, 1/2 Can Tuna, 400g Spinach, Light Sweet & Sour Sauce

=332 Cal. 30g Carb. 5.6 Fat. 38.9 Protein

Meal Six: Before Bed

2 Whole Eggs, 2Tbsp PB, 400 Broccoli, 400g Sproats, 100g Cottage Cheese

= 683 cal. 30g Carb. 36 Fat. 59g Protein

Total = 2500 Cals. 259g Carbs. 69g Fats. 221 Protein

Any Comments would be appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## mickey timmins (Mar 26, 2010)

does times matter mate like brekfast and supper times


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)

How tall are you? How heavy are you? If you're looking to pack on mass then 2500kcals isn't enough, I'm on just under that and I'm cutting. What do you take PWO?


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)

Also, post your training routine for critique.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

looks OK but too much things like low fat yogurt what are they for ? any particular benefits ?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

rdfp22 said:


> How tall are you? How heavy are you? If you're looking to pack on mass then 2500kcals isn't enough, I'm on just under that and I'm cutting. What do you take PWO?


X2


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)

Also, nowhere near enough actual meat in that diet for me.


----------



## Maverick3000 (Apr 21, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## Maverick3000 (Apr 21, 2009)

rdfp22 said:


> If you're looking to pack on mass then 2500kcals isn't enough, I'm on just under that and I'm cutting. What do you take PWO?


What do you mean by mass, bulky muscle with no little definition. I am aiming for a physic more like Sizar. Looking to put on lean muscle if that helps at all.

PWO = It use to be 225g low fat yogurt and Whey Iso protein shake

Although recently have been told you should be getting about 1.5 grams of protein per Lb of Bodyweight and i'm already getting too much for my BW so cut out the shake.

Have Meal 5 about an hour after workout aswell


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)

Wow, didn't really just how light you were. Check out this thread - it's really clear and simple information about how to get started with gaining weight:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/gaining-weight/73583-gaining-weight-newbies.html

That should set you off in the right direction. If you're looking for a lean bulk, then I will direct you to another article that is excellent:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/nutrition-diet-articles/11432-clean-bulking-101-a.html


----------



## Maverick3000 (Apr 21, 2009)

rdfp22 said:


> Wow, didn't really just how light you were. Check out this thread - it's really clear and simple information about how to get started with gaining weight:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/gaining-weight/73583-gaining-weight-newbies.html
> 
> ...


Excellent articles thanks. Seems like I need to up my fat intake a bit more.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)

You're welcome mate, good luck with it all.


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

How are you getting 30G Carbs from 2 rice cakes aswell mate?

The ones I have are 6G each


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

without getting into your diet, you need a lot more calories than that, I would be looking at at least 3500 and don't over do the cardio, fish eggs meat chicken turkey ect suplement with pprotein shakes and add oats, carbs veg, fruit oats, brown pasta rice, brown bread, potatoes, fats from fish, nuts, olive oil peanut butter, get it in ya you obviously have a problem gaining weight, so don't worry to much at the moment at where the calories are comming from just generally eat good!!


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

mrbez said:


> How are you getting 30G Carbs from 2 rice cakes aswell mate?
> 
> The ones I have are 6G each


Carbs in peanut butter,however,the figures still do not add up.Your protein amounts also look miscalculated


----------



## Maverick3000 (Apr 21, 2009)

mrbez said:


> How are you getting 30G Carbs from 2 rice cakes aswell mate?
> 
> The ones I have are 6G each





ParaManiac said:


> Carbs in peanut butter,however,the figures still do not add up.Your protein amounts also look miscalculated


No Sorry your right, I added another 225g yogurt by mistake.

Meal 2 = 166cal, 16 Carb, 8.1 Fat, 8.6 Protien


----------



## Maverick3000 (Apr 21, 2009)

freddee said:


> without getting into your diet, you need a lot more calories than that, I would be looking at at least 3500 and don't over do the cardio, fish eggs meat chicken turkey ect suplement with pprotein shakes and add oats, carbs veg, fruit oats, brown pasta rice, brown bread, potatoes, fats from fish, nuts, olive oil peanut butter, get it in ya you obviously have a problem gaining weight, so don't worry to much at the moment at where the calories are comming from just generally eat good!!


Really cals that high! I Will prob try and add majority of extra cals needed to PWO Meal as currently thats consisting of 225g Fat free yogurt. What other clean foods should I add in to bulk up the cals?

Thanks


----------



## Maverick3000 (Apr 21, 2009)

Maverick3000 said:


> Really cals that high! I Will prob try and add majority of extra cals needed to PWO Meal as currently thats consisting of 225g Fat free yogurt. What other clean foods should I add in to bulk up the cals?
> 
> Thanks


I meant as specific to PWO as I know you have just given me a good list.

Have been told its better to have Hi Gi foods PWO, is that right?


----------



## NickR24 (Sep 9, 2009)

Wont comment on your diet, others have done that. Training however, for your weight and experience 4 days seems too much. Go for 3 days, push/pull/legs. I'm hitting it at the moment, and never gained so well.

Flat Barbell Press/Incline Press/Decline Press (,rotate each week)

Close Grip Bench Press/Dips (rotate)

Military Press

Squat

Leg Press

Leg Curls

Chins (or pulldowns if not strong enough)

Deadlift

Barbell, T Bar, DB Rows (rotate each week)

Barbell Curls

Try that, take the diet advice onboard, and best of luck to you.


----------



## Maverick3000 (Apr 21, 2009)

NickR24 said:


> Wont comment on your diet, others have done that. Training however, for your weight and experience 4 days seems too much. Go for 3 days, push/pull/legs. I'm hitting it at the moment, and never gained so well.
> 
> Flat Barbell Press/Incline Press/Decline Press (,rotate each week)
> 
> ...


Thanks for your comment. I'm actually quiet experienced, I'm 22 and use to be a good size and weight about a year ago and know good gym technique ext.

I'm quiet happy to be open and honest now as I'm over it and am really really motivated to put on some lean muscle/size/strength for summer now, but the weight was down to a kind of eating disorder.

Basically last summer I literally just cut all my complex carbs and only ate veg and a bit of protein for every meal. Completly limiting my cals to sometimes under 1300 Which to begin with saw amazing results for getting ripped. But now becasue of previous ill knowledge of what a calorie actually was I lost all my muscle and strength along with it.

If you think a 3 day split like you said would be more beneficial for me - I'm pretty happy doing that although at the moment all I want to do is workout. Prob as result of body having extra food and energy.


----------

